# How do you all feel about declawing?



## Heffanator (Apr 19, 2005)

I thinks it's selfish to put your furniture ahead of your cat. Don't get a cat if you KNOW what they will do. It's unnecessary. 

My last cat was declawed, not because of scratching furniture but because my brother aggravated her and she smacked him, a 2-3 year old knows better. The big dummy asked for it, ha! 

This new cat I refuse to declaw when there are other options out there, like filing, clipping, soft paws, and feliaway spray. Kids mark on walls, and break stuff but I'm not going to cut their fingers off. Kids are much more trouble than cats, anyday! ha! Dogs cause just as much damage chewing, you wouldn't remove their teeth, now would you?

What if my cat got out? She needs a way to defend herself. I'm not going to be an idiot and let my dad choose that stupid procedure. He wants her declawed but I will cancel any appointments he makes to get her declawed. He doesn't understand anything my mom and I say. UGH! She's my moms cat, she gets to choose.


----------



## timberwolfe (Apr 15, 2005)

Declawing is the same as removing the first joint of each of your fingers. It is cruel. There are options, providing scratching post, clipping regularly. Many Vets won't remove claws anymore.


----------



## GoldenBoys (Apr 23, 2005)

I don't think declawing is much different than ear cropping or tail docking, except that declawing does serve a purpose, to keep your house from being scratched up. If you don't believe in declawing, do you believe in cropping/docking? Just curious...


----------



## timberwolfe (Apr 15, 2005)

Nope. Don't believe in maiming animals just for esthetics.


----------



## Heffanator (Apr 19, 2005)

No, I don't like cropping/docking. I would never do it. Declawing is also unnecessary when they're are better alternatives. No one considers anything before making that drastic of a decision. There are nail caps, clipping, fliling, scratching posts, etc. They remove the first bone in the foot as well as the mail. it's like removing the first bone on your finger. Not worth it. I don't want to make her sore just to make my dad happy. She won't be able to scratch in the litter box properly or anything. Nope, not doing it. ha


----------



## Cellia (Apr 15, 2005)

Please, don't even talk about it. It makes me sick.


----------



## GoldenBoys (Apr 23, 2005)

I know someone who would say spaying and neutering is "unnatural" and there is no reason for it. Just goes to show everyone has their own opinion.


----------



## Heffanator (Apr 19, 2005)

I know everybody has their opinion. That's why I posted to see other peoples reasons behind what they believe. I won't take any of it to heart or anything. I just think it's stupid.


----------



## timberwolfe (Apr 15, 2005)

You're right Bree, Spay and Neuter is unnatural, and in a perfect world we wouldn't have to Spay or Neuter. But Spaying and Neutering is there to protect the animals. Protecting them from irresponsible Pet Owners sure, but still to protect them.

Declawing is strickly for the benifit of the owner. It isn't thinking about what is best for the cat, but what is best for our furniture.


----------



## Walia (Apr 11, 2005)

How to keep your cat from clawing the furniture


----------



## Heffanator (Apr 19, 2005)

i really hope that guy is kidding! if not, he needs to have his hmmph nailed to a wall. ha


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Well, I personally don't believe in declawing a cat for the reason already given... a cat needs claws for defense and escape... even an in-door cat could slip out once in awhile. So what about the debarking of dogs? Removal of dew claws? All these practices have a perceived purpose. Yes, even tail docking and ear cropping. I don't believe in having any of these procedures preformed on my pets... however I will NOT condemn anyone that does feel the need for any of these procedures as long as it affords the animal a better life... you simply can't know everyone's situation. A happy owner means less stress for the pet and sometimes a procedure might make the difference between being able to keep a pet or having it euthanized.

And for those who have their pets neutered, you have very little room to criticize... there are more similarities between all these procedures and your reasons for having them done than you are allowing yourself recognize.


----------



## Walia (Apr 11, 2005)

Monomer, this is exactly how I feel.


----------



## Vierka (Apr 10, 2005)

Good for you, Heather!!! I hope you'll be successful standing behind your decision not to declaw your cat. I don't even want to imagine the pain!
Good luck with everything!
xox


----------



## GoldenAussie (May 7, 2005)

LOL, I nearly spat my cup of tea all over my screen when I saw this picture Walia!!!

Declawing......not my choice if I had a cat. I'd buy a scratching post!!!


----------



## Meggies Mum (Apr 28, 2005)

LOL Walia you dog(lover)you! lol I cant stop laughing at that piccie! Ive even read all the posting, left the thread and had to return coz it was sooo funnnny!

(to all the rest of you, I am a cat lover, it just tickled my sense of humour!)

TOO FUNNY!


----------



## Contessa63 (May 23, 2005)

I do not believe in docking ,cropping, or declawing. My first cat was declawed. I didn't have a say in the matter since I was a child. I think it ruined him psychologicaly. I would never permit that to be done again!


----------

